# Table Saw Workstation, Craftsman 113.xx



## DSnyder (May 9, 2008)

*Step 1 Complete*

1. Start
2. Finish!

So…I got the fence installed on my new table saw workstation today, and realized that I am way behind on sharing this. The problem is, any time I get on LJ I end up looking at other people's cool stuff!

This is not an exhaustive list of the resources and references I utilized, but these are the ones that I bookmarked and came back to several times. Some of the other 'table saw workstations' on this site are RIDICULOUSLY drool-worthy. My goal was to incorporate as many of the cool features as I could, within reason.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1200tec/sets/72157604235785391/show/
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27579
http://lumberjocks.com/zzzzdoc/blog/18744
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/44549
http://lumberjocks.com/gwurst/blog/series/755
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8778
http://brandoncroft.com/2011/05/10/upgrading-craftsman-table-saw/

I forgot to take "before" pictures showing how bad of shape this saw was in when I got it, but I did find one showing the top in-progress. The vintagemachinery link above is pretty close to how it started, except the top of mine had been painted silver long ago, and mine had no vice grips on the handle. First, I made some zero clearance throat plates while I gathered steam to work on the top. Then the top was scraped, sanded, and waxed. Next upgrades were the usual… machined pulleys, PALS system, and link belt. Then I ordered the Delta T2 fence system and went to work designing a workstation that it could go on. (I do have sketchup files to share later.)

After I got the design nailed down well enough to make some cuts, I bought the material and started making dust. The base is made of 3/4" plywood with a 2×4 torsion boxish setup underneath it for support. These materials came from the local Big Blue. (Two sheets of 3/4" MDF and 1 sheet of 3/4" ply, most of the 2×4's I already had on hand.) Then I ordered some casters on ebay and I am very pleased with them. Probably overkill, but I didn't want a wheel to be the weakest link. The other purchase that pleasantly surprised me was the screws - SPAX MDF screws from the BORG. This was my first time working with MDF in a non-closet-trim application, and I saw a positive review on these somewhere. I will echo it here… they absolutely rock! Most parts were assembled with glue and screws, some with glue and finish nails. I will post more on the design later at some point. For now, here is a pic of the progress through today, and a link to the full album. All I lack now is finishing!

Link to Photobucket Album


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

DSnyder said:


> *Step 1 Complete*
> 
> 1. Start
> 2. Finish!
> ...


Looks good! You'll be glad you spent the time on the features you incorporated, as you enjoy them for years to come.

Love your sig; I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

DSnyder said:


> *Step 1 Complete*
> 
> 1. Start
> 2. Finish!
> ...


Lookin' good ! Enjoy using it Mr. Snyder, don schneider, porchfish, @ porchfish stiudio, havana fl.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DSnyder said:


> *Step 1 Complete*
> 
> 1. Start
> 2. Finish!
> ...


Yes, yes.. I likes it


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

DSnyder said:


> *Step 1 Complete*
> 
> 1. Start
> 2. Finish!
> ...


I love the step-by-step images within the Photobucket link. I only wish Photobucket allowed for comments to accompany each photo - so some commentary could have been included with each step-by-step photo.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

DSnyder said:


> *Step 1 Complete*
> 
> 1. Start
> 2. Finish!
> ...


If DSnyder is still around . . .

Any chance you could post the various dimensions of your creation?

Specifically, I'd like to know the dimensions of the base and table top.

THANKS !!!


----------



## DSnyder (May 9, 2008)

DSnyder said:


> *Step 1 Complete*
> 
> 1. Start
> 2. Finish!
> ...


Yes. The finished product has a top that is 76" x 28" and the base cabinet is 24" x 72". I will try to track down the sketchup file over the holidays, take some better photos and post the end result as a project.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

DSnyder said:


> *Step 1 Complete*
> 
> 1. Start
> 2. Finish!
> ...


*THANK YOU, Lloyd !!!* - That was exactly what I was wanting to know.

Will still be looking forward to seeing the additional pics and the sketch-up file (if you can locate it).

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!*


----------



## DSnyder (May 9, 2008)

*Not finished, but enough progress for an update*

So, here is the current status. Doesn't look like much progress from 2 months ago, but several things have actually taken place:

1. Built homemade belt guard (yes I could have bought one off ebay or from Sears but this was more fun)
2. Installed safety switch and wiring.
3. Added dust bin under the saw using scrap formica material. The design might be original? I was planning on building a "ramp" down to a hose connector, but saw this scrap and thought I would try it. Sealed up with weatherstripping. Happy with it so far.
4. Added trim pieces between saw body and platform.
5. Built all the drawers, and installed them on 100# full extension slides.
6. Applied the drawer fronts and handles.

Recent progress starts about halfway through the album if you want to see more pictures…
Photobucket Album for Table Saw Project

The last picture in the album shows the color scheme I am thinking about doing. It's a new twist on the colors my grandfather used on all his tools. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

DSnyder said:


> *Not finished, but enough progress for an update*
> 
> So, here is the current status. Doesn't look like much progress from 2 months ago, but several things have actually taken place:
> 
> ...


This is a gr8 build. Very well planned out. I like the way your TS slides underneath your miter saw station. Very ingenious. This is a perfect solution for someone with limited space. Very well done.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

DSnyder said:


> *Not finished, but enough progress for an update*
> 
> So, here is the current status. Doesn't look like much progress from 2 months ago, but several things have actually taken place:
> 
> ...


Lots of working space and the storage drawers are always really useful also


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

DSnyder said:


> *Not finished, but enough progress for an update*
> 
> So, here is the current status. Doesn't look like much progress from 2 months ago, but several things have actually taken place:
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

DSnyder said:


> *Not finished, but enough progress for an update*
> 
> So, here is the current status. Doesn't look like much progress from 2 months ago, but several things have actually taken place:
> 
> ...


You have to be really pleased with that. Really good job.


----------



## 1200tec (Apr 24, 2013)

DSnyder said:


> *Not finished, but enough progress for an update*
> 
> So, here is the current status. Doesn't look like much progress from 2 months ago, but several things have actually taken place:
> 
> ...


Looks good man, i can see a lot of my old build in this, glad my build could offer you inspiration.


----------

